# I 10 Uomini più Influenti del XX Secolo



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

Classifica fatta dal Time 100

1)Einstein
2)Gandhi
3)Franklin Roosevelt
4)Churchill
5)Hitler
6)Fratelli Wright
7)Mao
8)Ford
9)Kennedy
10)Mandela


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Strano non ci sia Balotelli


----------



## tequilad (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pensavo ci fosse Martin Luther King


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (9 Ottobre 2013)

dove sta Silvio?


----------



## Bawert (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ma Ford é Harrison?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (9 Ottobre 2013)

si quando ha fatto Han Solo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ma influenti in che senso? Se influenti nel senso persuasivo, direi Hitler primo dai. Al di là che fosse pazzo o meno


----------



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Almeno uno fra Stalin e Lenin ci doveva essere.


----------



## danyaj87 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fermi?! Buffet?! Higgs? Stalin? De Gaulle.... Manca qualcuno?,


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Almeno uno fra Stalin e Lenin ci doveva essere.



infatti...non riesco a trovare quella completa...tra i primi 20 c'è addirittura Lucky Luciano


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ci sta


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Almeno uno fra Stalin e Lenin ci doveva essere.



La storia la scrivono i vincitori


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La storia la scrivono i vincitori



Hitler allora c'entra poco con quella classifica.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hitler allora c'entra poco con quella classifica.



Hitler ha condizionato molto di più la cultura occidentale rispetto agli altri due citati.


----------



## runner (10 Ottobre 2013)

ma dai su che classifica è?

poi mescolare tutto....dai allora mettiamoci pure che ne so Topolino e Zio Paperone!!


----------



## juventino (10 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La storia la scrivono i vincitori



Se la metti su questo piano non comprendo la presenza di Mao, allora.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se la metti su questo piano non comprendo la presenza di Mao, allora.



Ma non potete paragonarmi Mao a Stalin, dai. Stalin non ha portato nulla alla Russia, fra 30 anni nessuno saprà più qualcosa della sua esistenza. Verrà giusto ricordato come un dittatore come tanti altri, l'unica cosa per la quale può essere ricordato può essere giusto la scia di cadaveri che si è lasciato dietro. A livello culturale Mao e Hitler hanno RIVOLUZIONATO il modo di pensare di oriente e occidente, poche storie


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...non riesco a trovare quella completa...tra i primi 20 c'è addirittura Lucky Luciano



Pochi lo sanno ma senza lucky luciano non si sarebbe potuto favorire lo sbarco alleato sulle coste siciliane. Forse senza di lui Hitler avrebbe potuto tenere in scacco l'europa ancora per molti anni. Non sto rivalutando un mafioso sia chiaro ma il suo ruolo fondamentale nella seconda guerra mondiale l'ha recitato eccome


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Pochi lo sanno ma senza lucky luciano non si sarebbe potuto favorire lo sbarco alleato sulle coste siciliane. Forse senza di lui Hitler avrebbe potuto tenere in scacco l'europa ancora per molti anni. Non sto rivalutando un mafioso sia chiaro ma il suo ruolo fondamentale nella seconda guerra mondiale l'ha recitato eccome



ma veramente?? L'hai letto da qualche parte? Non è che puoi darmi il link per MP?? Lucky Luciano che è un altro che lavorava nell'ombra


----------



## runner (10 Ottobre 2013)

ma ragazzi ma che ma che c'azzecca Mao e Hitler con Mandela e Gandhi?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma veramente?? L'hai letto da qualche parte? Non è che puoi darmi il link per MP?? Lucky Luciano che è un altro che lavorava nell'ombra



l'ho visto in un documentario su bbc knowledge tempo fa. Personaggio controverso, un delinquente, uno dei mafiosi d'esportazione più influenti in america (se non ricordo male New York). Si trovava da anni in un carcere federale quando la CIA gli propose un forte sconto di pena in cambio di un aiuto per favorire lo sbarco in Sicilia degli americani. Si mise in contatto con tutte le cosche locali del sud Italia (siciliane e calabresi fino a coinvolgere quelle campane). Fu' un ruolo chiave nello sbarco. Molti storici negano questa versione dei fatti. ALtri la confermano. Comunque gli fu' concessa la grazia e tornò in Italia dove morì a Napoli. Su Wikipedia trovi poco comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Ottobre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> l'ho visto in un documentario su bbc knowledge tempo fa. Personaggio controverso, un delinquente, uno dei mafiosi d'esportazione più influenti in america (se non ricordo male New York). Si trovava da anni in un carcere federale quando la CIA gli propose un forte sconto di pena in cambio di un aiuto per favorire lo sbarco in Sicilia degli americani. Si mise in contatto con tutte le cosche locali del sud Italia (siciliane e calabresi fino a coinvolgere quelle campane). Fu' un ruolo chiave nello sbarco. Molti storici negano questa versione dei fatti. ALtri la confermano. Comunque gli fu' concessa la grazia e tornò in Italia dove morì a Napoli. Su Wikipedia trovi poco comunque.



mannaggia c'è solo in inglese...ora vedo che libro posso comprare visto che sto cercando qualcosa sulla Mafia e su Lucky Luciano


----------



## Emanuele (10 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hitler ha condizionato molto di più la cultura occidentale rispetto agli altri due citati.



Bah avrei molti dubbi su questa affermazione. Il nazismo in fin dei conti è durato 12 anni e dopo il '45 è morto, mentre la rivoluzione bolscevica ha condizionato su scala globale praticamente tutto il XX secolo. Lenin ci stava assolutamente in questa lista.


----------



## juventino (10 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma non potete paragonarmi Mao a Stalin, dai. Stalin non ha portato nulla alla Russia, fra 30 anni nessuno saprà più qualcosa della sua esistenza. Verrà giusto ricordato come un dittatore come tanti altri, l'unica cosa per la quale può essere ricordato può essere giusto la scia di cadaveri che si è lasciato dietro. A livello culturale Mao e Hitler hanno RIVOLUZIONATO il modo di pensare di oriente e occidente, poche storie



Forse Stalin no, ma su Lenin non sono affatto d'accordo. Lui si che è stato assolutamente memorabile per la Russia.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Ottobre 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Bah avrei molti dubbi su questa affermazione. Il nazismo in fin dei conti è durato 12 anni e dopo il '45 è morto, mentre la rivoluzione bolscevica ha condizionato su scala globale praticamente tutto il XX secolo. Lenin ci stava assolutamente in questa lista.


Se metti Lenin devi metterci anche Trotsky, o Goebbels, Speer. Tutti grandissimi personaggi che non sono da top 10 però a mio giudizio


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La storia la scrivono i vincitori



Ma allora Kennedy che ci fa nell'elenco? Johnson ha attuato maldestramente alcune delle riforme promosse da Kennedy, ovviamente non ha osato toccare la Fed.


----------



## Doctore (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calmi ragazzi...lenin è stato il primo macellaio della rivoluzione.
Stalin ha fatto quello che faceva lenin nei primi anni della rivoluzione...ovvio che stalin avendo governato piu tempo ha una scia di sangue piu lunga.


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sangue a parte Lenin dopo il comunismo di guerra ha reintrodotto la proprietà privata facendo la figura del buontempone, Stalin invece è quello che ha creato il modello economico del XX secolo.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma allora Kennedy che ci fa nell'elenco? Johnson ha attuato maldestramente alcune delle riforme promosse da Kennedy, ovviamente non ha osato toccare la Fed.



Ha vinto perché è morto. Proprio quando ha iniziato a voler toccare la fed è stato assassinato guardacaso


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

classifica fatta ad michiam: einstein, mandela, kennedy e gandhi non c'entrano niente...poi i fratelli wright???

Ovviamente sono personaggi sicuramente importanti, ma non hanno avuto certamente un'influenza tale da stare nei primi 10... sembra più una classifica fatta per sentito dire...e stilata da persone totalmente ignoranti...


----------



## tequilad (11 Ottobre 2013)

Influenza secondo me si intende influenza storica...i fratelli Wright sono stati i precursori dell'areonautica!!


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè ma seguendo questo criterio si dovrebbero scegliere personaggi poco noti ad esempio Giulio Douhet che teorizzò l'applicazione degli aerei nella strategia militare...

aniway...ma nessuno si è accorto che qui mancano i personaggi che hanno fondato e diffuso l'informatica?? Manca Von Neumann, manca Bill Gates, manca Paul Allen, manca Jobs, manca il fondatore dell'IBM ecc..

Inoltre è più importante chi inizia una cosa o chi la termina??

Cioè sono più importanti Lenin e Stalin o Gorbaciov e Eltsin?? Bella domanda...

Inoltre nella classifica almeno un economista ci doveva stare ad es. Keynes e/o Friedman..

Ripeto: classifica fatta solo basandosi sul sentito dire..


----------



## Emanuele (11 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se metti Lenin devi metterci anche Trotsky, o Goebbels, Speer. Tutti grandissimi personaggi che non sono da top 10 però a mio giudizio



Si ma per quanto siano stati importanti questi personaggi i veri leader erano altri. In una classifica di questo genere bisogna per forza ridurre ideologie, teorie scientifiche etc. ai nomi più rappresentativi, anche se questi ebbero "aiutanti" validissimi; quindi nazismo---> Hitler, apartheid----> Mandela etc.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Ottobre 2013)

la storia la scrivono i vincitori riferendosi a stalin che ha vinto la WWII quasi da solo fa alquanto sorridere, ma tant'è.


----------



## Brontolo (15 Ottobre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Pochi lo sanno ma senza lucky luciano non si sarebbe potuto favorire lo sbarco alleato sulle coste siciliane. Forse senza di lui Hitler avrebbe potuto tenere in scacco l'europa ancora per molti anni. Non sto rivalutando un mafioso sia chiaro ma il suo ruolo fondamentale nella seconda guerra mondiale l'ha recitato eccome



esatto.


----------

